# Soon,very very soon



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

My new CO2 atomizer is out for delivery!Im excited as you can all see!

I ordered it from Nikki,from TheShrimpLab.com.It looks very nice in the pictures,and cannot wait to hold it in my hand.

Once it gets here,ill take some pics and show it off.My tank should be here today as well, but I have to talk the hubbs into taking me to get it filled.If so ill be going pressurized today!My plants will love me now,I hope.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

I may be missing something here - is an atomizer a ceramic plate diffuser, or a reactor? I've got a Red Sea Max 500 diffuser - the thingy uses a centrifugal impeller to create a whirlpool into which CO2 is injected and dissolved into the water - gets 100% diffusion up to 4 BPS.

Congrats on the new CO2 system. You will absolutely love the ease of use, efficiency, and effectiveness of the system 

Also, check out Rex Grigg's site for some cool ideas on a DIY in-line CO2 reactor you can hook up to your canister filter outlet line. Just food for thought...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Intense Bazooka Co2 Atomizer | The Shrimp Lab
Its like a super diffuser!Not a bad price considering I see the glass ones going for about $20.00 at times and this one seems less prone to breaking.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Ceramic diffuser  Looks good!


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks  I am excited.3:00 doesnt get here soon enough for me hahah.


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Tis here!

Sad to say the tank is not.It arrived at the PO at six this morning,but I guess it wasnt sorted.I would imagine the mail lady would have to bring it to me rather than place in the box.

But the atomizer is here and its adorable.So tiny,yet,so powerful looking haha.Here are my super cheezy pics of the unveil.








The packaging was great.I expected it to be in a small box or something,but the bag is fine for the size it is.Definatly could see it hanging on hooks at a store.Pretty cool.









Out of the pack.It had a piece of plastic used to protect the surface.Neat little design.









Tis tiny and cute.

Overall im impressed with the design.I went ahead and set it in the tank,no one has said not to,lol.But the big boy swam over to it,sized it up,flared,and swam away as fast as he could as if it bit him,lol.

By the way,dont ya love the green reflection on it?My lovely plants are shining with smiles too,I suppose.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Looks almost exactly like the one I have in my 29g. I'll try to get out my old tank early next week. With some other stuff.


----------



## Rob72 (Apr 2, 2011)

congrats Bev glad it finaly got there for you


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Thanks!we are going to Anderson tomorrow to fill the tank once it gets here,hopefully.

What other stuff,Ben?


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

Lol, your post made me smile, I'm glad some one else gets excited with these things!


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

We all do, but one thing I have learned in keeping aquariums is that patience is a virtue and with established tanks, a very long period of stability and inactivity on the part of the aquarium keeper is not uncommon...


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

Glad to have made you smile,snail!I do indeed get very excited when it comes to aquarium stuffs.

Guy,you are correct.A stable environment is key.Thats why I am wanting the CO2,because the plants I am keeping,will be much happier with the added CO2,and that will make the fish happy and me happy.Perfect balance,lol.Until I find something else I would like to have in there,lol.


----------



## Gizmo (Dec 6, 2010)

Wait till you get into EI dosing with dry chem fertz.....


----------



## majerah1 (Oct 29, 2010)

I dose liquid every day so im kinda there,lol.

Well, after having trouble finding a place to fill the tanks,I get home,hook everything up and marvel at the bubblecounter going one BPS.Then it slowly decreases.Im thinking leak of course.Test all the parts from the tank up and notice the compression nut on the BC is cracked.Great.So,I take it off to find a solution.Take the other off to have the diameter and its also cracked.Meh no big deal,lol.Ace had some that fit the BC,brass ones.My dad had to drill the holes a little bigger for the line to fit.But,I know these wont crack!
I contacted the vendor of the BC to see if I could get replacements and I cant.Have no clue why it cracked,it wasnt over tight.I guess after just so much,plastics not going to hold up to certain things.


----------

